# 2007 Hca Iron Mace 340 Ibo!



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

63#s 315 grain arrow 30" draw338 fps 
33 1/2 axle to axle
7 1/4 brace 27-31 inchdraws


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I like the "tripod"

Looks like an Elite with a roller guard........


----------



## nontypical (Jan 4, 2004)

Richard, Is that an aluminum riser? It looks good, hope it shoots as good as it looks. Will these be at the show and available to shoot? If so, I'll see you there. Is the $399 for an iron mace mentioned in another thread a real $ amount? Thanks for your time.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> 63#s 315 grain arrow 30" draw338 fps
> 33 1/2 axle to axle
> 7 1/4 brace 27-31 inchdraws


Oh almost forgot to list manufactured under patent # 6082346 and 3990425 
Let the games begin


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

nontypical said:


> Richard, Is that an aluminum riser? It looks good, hope it shoots as good as it looks. Will these be at the show and available to shoot? If so, I'll see you there. Is the $399 for an iron mace mentioned in another thread a real $ amount? Thanks for your time.


That is for a used mace and it is a 06 model the 07 has been cosmetically changed with some more curves and humps. It is a aluminum Riser! with a carbon to follow:darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Looks great FPT ......*

another great new HCA product:teeth: 

PintoJK


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

What are you callin the cams? Is it still Berry cams ?
Looks GOOD


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

Looks good...nice bow and very nice speed. What's it feel like to shoot?

Jim


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

selectarchery said:


> Looks good...nice bow and very nice speed. What's it feel like to shoot?
> 
> Jim


Jim if you are going to be at the ata show please stop by and give it a run it will sure open your eyes i am really happy with the way it turned out and can hardly wait for the carbon version i also have a 31 1/4 in carbon that is 330 IBO that feels good also plus we get 31" draw on the bows!


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Good Lookin*

That's definetaly a great looking bow!! Great speed also! My next hunting bow was going to be an Ally, but I would like to shoot that first before I buy. Price???


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

WOW :thumbs_up Congrats Richard, that is one fine looking bow.........


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bowaholic77 said:


> That's definetaly a great looking bow!! Great speed also! My next hunting bow was going to be an Ally, but I would like to shoot that first before I buy. Price???


Retail is $749.00 it has barnsdale limbs and winners choice strings and cables also:thumbs_up


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks sweet!!!! Still waiting for the longer ata though!!!


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

fastpassthrough said:


> Jim if you are going to be at the ata show please stop by and give it a run it will sure open your eyes i am really happy with the way it turned out and can hardly wait for the carbon version i also have a 31 1/4 in carbon that is 330 IBO that feels good also plus we get 31" draw on the bows!


I'll be sure to stop by.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Give us some close ups of those cams!!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> WOW :thumbs_up Congrats Richard, that is one fine looking bow.........


Thanks Mike i shot it at my little 27" draw 69# and 350 grain arrow @ 303 fps works for me! I put alot of time in on this bow from one end of pocket angles to the other to ge the most i could out of it and still have a great feeling but fast bow!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

I have to admit!!!! It sure does look like HCA has done a 180 degree turn!!!!!:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Are these ready for production???


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

grouse said:


> Are these ready for production???


They are in production and should be shipping in 2-3 weeks


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Me thinks I need one of these!:tongue:


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Is this comparable to the Sidewinder Pro with the Pro Hybride Cams?
If not what are some of the differences?
Thanks


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Me thinks I need one of these!:tongue:




Yeah we need to make Richard send a couple down and we'll do a test run on your range!!!!:angel:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> Yeah we need to make Richard send a couple down and we'll do a test run on your range!!!!:angel:


And let thousands of people shoot it every weekend and watch us win everything in the area with it.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> And let thousands of people shoot it every weekend and watch us win everything in the area with it.




ChaChing!!!!!!!


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Richard,I'll be calling soon. This is what I've been waiting on!!


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm assuming that draw length changes will need to be done by changing mods. If so,will the various sizes need to be ordered extra,or will a mod kit come with the bow?


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

:faint2: Sweet bow Richard.


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

I like it,I like it,I like it,I like it, And I Want One


----------



## BradleyP (Dec 7, 2003)

Looks very interesting... how about more pictures and details.


----------



## Oldhunter440 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Bow bi-pod*

OK I'll ask..........

Where did you get that bi-pod that is on the bottom limb and how does it attach?


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

This is how I know Elite has made it. Because somesome is copying their bow, just like they did bowtech


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

scottland said:


> This is how I know Elite has made it. Because somesome is copying their bow, just like they did bowtech


No im sorry i have had the Mace for over a year now


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Oldhunter440 said:


> OK I'll ask..........
> 
> Where did you get that bi-pod that is on the bottom limb and how does it attach?


we make them here


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> No im sorry i have had the Mace for over a year now


That's fine and all, But those cams look EXACTLY like Elites cams, and the Riser was changed to look almost identical to Elites.

That looks like an Elite bow with a roller guard, more than the Iron Mace.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

scottland said:


> That's fine and all, But those cams look EXACTLY like Elites cams, and the Riser was changed to look almost identical to Elites.
> 
> That looks like an Elite bow with a roller guard, more than the Iron Mace.


now are you sure it does not look like a bowtech or mathews


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> now are you sure it does not look like a bowtech or mathews


It looks a little like bowtech, but Elite looks like Bowtech. Kevin strothers designed the risers for both compaines, so of course they would look alike.

The cams are just a spot on match.


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Not much difference..... They even have the same look on the side of the limbs


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

scottland said:


> Not much difference..... They even have the same look on the side of the limbs


I will bet they both have barnsdale limbs and winners choice strings and cables to, but yes they do look kinda a like in appearence but the reflex, pocket angles, are not It would of helped if the picture was not the same pose also i will get some more pics later


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Richard, that is AWESOME. Very nice job. I may have to get myself one of those bad boys.


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*kinda pricey....*

Do you think iron mace is a hundred dollars better then equalizer...show me some reason to spend that much more for it.....


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

doefingers said:


> Do you think iron mace is a hundred dollars better then equalizer...show me some reason to spend that much more for it.....


Yeah, its $120 more than my Synergy, and it is the same bow ukey:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

doefingers said:


> Do you think iron mace is a hundred dollars better then equalizer...show me some reason to spend that much more for it.....


Well does the equalizer have barnsdale limbs or winners choice strings and cables? do a price check on these items and you be the judge of what you are getting for the money full retail is 749.00 which means most dealers will probably be selling them at 649.00 would be my guess.
Whats the full retail on the synergy?


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> Well does the equalizer have barnsdale limbs or winners choice strings and cables? do a price check on these items and you be the judge of what you are getting for the money full retail is 749.00 which means most dealers will probably be selling them at 649.00 would be my guess.
> Whats the full retail on the synergy?


$629 for the Alfred Terale model, $649 for full camo. And it does come with Barnsdale limbs, and Vapor trail strings.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

scottland said:


> $629 for the Alfred Terale model, $649 for full camo. And it does come with Barnsdale limbs, and Vapor trail strings.


looks like the bow for you!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe we could start how good of a value an Elite Synergy is. :wink:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

scottland said:


> This is how I know Elite has made it. Because somesome is copying their bow, just like they did bowtech


How could they be copying when HCA is the company with the patents?


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> How could they be copying when HCA is the company with the patents?


Sorry if that seemed as an attempt to hijack this thread. Let's procced wtih HCA discussion.

The patent for the binary cams is owned by Darton not HCA. Which patents are you referring to?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

scottland said:


> The patent for the binary cams is owned by Darton not HCA. Which patents are you referring to?


The one's Richard posted that he was using, which is not the Darton patent, it is the Ketchum patent of 1976. Like 30 years before Darton's.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Patents: # 6082346 and 3990425


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

scottland said:


> Sorry if that seemed as an attempt to hijack this thread. Let's procced wtih HCA discussion.
> 
> The patent for the binary cams is owned by Darton not HCA. Which patents are you referring to?


Yes we can start another topic on patents lets just talk about the new hca and yes i do think synergy is a great bow along with many others and everyone has there bow that they like best and hopefully it is the one that helps them to have the most enjoyment they can have in archery and pass it on down the line


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

How many tracks does the cam have? Two or three?


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> Yes we can start another topic on patents lets just talk about the new hca and yes i do think synergy is a great bow along with many others and everyone has there bow that they like best and hopefully it is the one that helps them to have the most enjoyment they can have in archery and pass it on down the line


I'm curious now. Do these cams function the same as the Bowtech binary design? 

-If yes, how are they manufactured under a different patent?
-If no, how are they different than binaries?


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

I checked the patents. The Ketchum patent appears to just be the standard dual cam Patent where the cables end at the limbs, correct?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Will High-Country make a longer bow...like 38 inches or more ?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

scottland said:


> I checked the patents. The Ketchum patent appears to just be the standard dual cam Patent where the cables end at the limbs, correct?


:nono: 

It is the same idea Bowtech got their Binary cams from. Why do you think they went to market with them without getting a patent of their own?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

MasterYoda said:


> Will High-Country make a longer bow...like 38 inches or more ?




Its in the works!!!!! So I have been told!!!!


----------



## Double Dee (Aug 9, 2004)

*My good luck..*

I have a dealer near me that sells both HCA and Elite. Later in 2007 I will be shooting both at the same place. I am looking forward to it. 

All the pissing and moaning sure gets old.


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

scottland said:


> Yeah, its $120 more than my Synergy, and it is the same bow ukey:


Why don't you go play somewhere else?? If you really don't know exactly what you are talking about you should keep yer mouth closed. Kinda makes you look ummmmmmmmmmmm.......  .


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

bowhunt_n said:


> Why don't you go play somewhere else?? If you really don't know exactly what you are talking about you should keep yer mouth closed. Kinda makes you look ummmmmmmmmmmm.......  .


There has been some useful conversation since then...Read the entire thread before cutting someone down :wink:


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Awesome looking new version of the Iron Mace:thumbs_up


----------



## Orion6 (Jan 27, 2003)

Nice looking bow, Richard! Excited to see what else is coming.


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

STOP IT!!

I just bought your '07 Sidewinder Pro and now you found a way to get MORE money from me 

Mitch Folsom, we need to talk :wink: 

Dan


----------



## ozzyshane (Sep 19, 2004)

*Cams*

Lets all thank Mr Ketchum now it seems that other companys can work on this cam without paying big $$$ the binary or what ever you will call it will get some real advanement .
With Richard working on this cam others better look out because he knows what Crakers uses in his magic dust.
Thanks Shane


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Dan,yes we do.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

scottland said:


> Not much difference..... They even have the same look on the side of the limbs


 Yup, just like 80% of the Flagship bows from most companies now..they are all starting to look the same. The cams look the same basic shape, that is going to happen if you are going to make a set of binary cams. The shape is going to be very similar because of the draw curve that has to be obtained, but I am sure there are so many differences in the CNC program for these cams you couldn't even count them. So yes, they look alike, but no they are not the same.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> The one's Richard posted that he was using, which is not the Darton patent, it is the Ketchum patent of 1976. Like 30 years before Darton's.


one of the patents is the Ketchum patent and the other is a current hca patent that covers part of the binary type cams!


----------



## revwilder (Apr 11, 2005)

*HCA Swallowing Newberry?*

I love the look and the speed of the new Iron Mace. I love my Iron Mace, I can knock the eye out of a flea at 50 yards:wink: But I was looking for a little more speed. Congratulations, it looks like you have done it with the new Iron Mace. 

I was afraid that when the acquisition of HCA was made that Newberry would go by the wayside. I am ready to switch back to HCA. I shot HCA for years before going to Newberry.

Good Luck on all your endeavors.

Richard sent you a PM.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Richard can you post pics of the bow at rest?


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

grouse said:


> Richard can you post pics of the bow at rest?


That thing is so fast it will never rest


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*fassssssst*

can't wait to get a few in the archery shop, going to make great stocking stuffers. looks like santa is going to be nice this year.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

grouse said:


> Richard can you post pics of the bow at rest?


Its not real clear but here you go


----------



## volstateguy (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweet,................:wink: My uncle use to shoot for High Country back in the early 90's, I always thought they were the stuff. Plus as a little boy looking up to his uncle, I sort of idolized him. I always wanted one, now it looks like that may happen. Do you have any dealers in the Gallatin, Hendersonville TN area. I would love to see one first hand. Way to go High Country for getting back it the game.:thumbs_up


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

This bow is just a SWEET machine!
All you guys trying to dig away at Fastpassthrough, go somewhere else, go find a Bowtech thread or something. Hes one of the nicest guys out there!
This bow is just going to be a SHOOTER!
Happy Holidays to HCA, and everyone else for that matter~!


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok, now that I have seen a better picture. It looks MUCH different than the Elite. The limb pockets are different. Cams look different, Riser is much different.

Nice bow!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey FPT 
Sent cha another PM


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*shoot it..*

Set that thing up and shoot it..I want to know what it will do at 62 lbs and 27" with 400gr.arrow ... please


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I always did like the HD Green camo.

What is that a logo below the grip area?
I see 3 noks on each end of the string, are they gonna ship like that?

Richard can you get us more pics (maybe decals and logo included)?


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

mdewitt71 said:


> I always did like the HD Green camo.
> 
> What is that a logo below the grip area?
> I see 3 noks on each end of the string, are they gonna ship like that?
> ...


The logo is the HCA logo. The nocks look to be "speed nocks" They will probably ship with some heat shrink tubing over them to make them look better.


----------



## volstateguy (Nov 9, 2006)

Will there be any dealers in the Gallatin, or Hendersonville Tn area, can't wait to see one in person:tongue:


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Sweet looking bow fpt!!!! What kind of recoil and how is the draw cycle on this bow. My first bow was a hca excaliber, and my next bow might be a Iron mace. Any dealers close to Indy?


----------



## dartman (Apr 22, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> :nono:
> 
> It is the same idea Bowtech got their Binary cams from. Why do you think they went to market with them without getting a patent of their own?


I highly doubt that is the reason Bowtech gave up on getting the patent. Before Kevin Strother was citing Ketchum in defense of treating the "binary" system like freeware, he was the one who broke the news that Darlington was the owner of the patent covering the "binary" system. There was no hint at that time that he (Bowtech's erstwhile lead designer) was privy to any evidence which he thought would weaken Darlington's patent.

BTW, HCA, you have a very nice looking bow there!


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I think this has been said before, but I couldn't find it.

Will HCA honor warranty when using the Speed Pro arrows on this bow?


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

with the carbon riser YES


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

*I am asking for trouble here...*

A 340 ibo would yeild ?? for fps with a 72#, 27.5" dl and 365gr arrow. The arrowspeed calcuator site is down and I think my 331 may be in danger now...:embara:


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

lla said:


> with the carbon riser YES


Thanks!

Have any speeds from that combo been posted? Should be over 400 fps?!


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

500 fps, If I remember right FPT said it was 388 FPS with that setup.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Man! I was hoping to reach my name this year!


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

Frog
that is at 27.5" draw:tongue: 

any word on when the carbon version is going to appear?
the $$$ are in the bank
Gregg


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

doefingers said:


> Set that thing up and shoot it..I want to know what it will do at 62 lbs and 27" with 400gr.arrow ... please


ill try and get those numbers for you monday


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

gjs4 said:


> A 340 ibo would yeild ?? for fps with a 72#, 27.5" dl and 365gr arrow. The arrowspeed calcuator site is down and I think my 331 may be in danger now...:embara:


i did shoot the IBO arrow 27" draw 350 arrow 70# at 306


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

500 fps said:


> I think this has been said before, but I couldn't find it.
> 
> Will HCA honor warranty when using the Speed Pro arrows on this bow?


yes they will i shot the 249 grain speed pro 69# 30" draw 398 fps


----------



## Vortex 2 (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, that could be the bow for me!


----------



## One eye (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep, it looks like my '07 Sidewinder Pro will be getting a friend.

Dan


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> ill try and get those numbers for you monday


While your at it canyou get the numbers for a 327grn. 26.5 [email protected]# please


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

BY 331 I meant my Ross...which I love..but more speed would make me smile a bit more...


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

scottland said:


> Ok, now that I have seen a better picture. It looks MUCH different than the Elite. The limb pockets are different. Cams look different, Riser is much different.
> 
> Nice bow!


Takes a big man to admit he is wrong.
Applaud you for that


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

I've owned or shot most of the Newberry bows Richard builds. If this new Iron Mace shoots half as well as the old one, no one that buys one will be disappointed with it. I own 15 - 20 bows a year between buying, selling and trading. The Iron Mace ranks as one of the smoothest I've shot.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Richard,

Is Rebecca involved in this venture at all? I really enjoyed dealing with her on the Newberry line. Never had a problem with her.


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Richard,
Can you confirm any news on a longer ATA bow? Say something in the 38-40" range? That would be something fun.

macatac


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

macatac said:


> Richard,
> Can you confirm any news on a longer ATA bow? Say something in the 38-40" range? That would be something fun.
> 
> macatac


I can tell you one is scheduled but i may not get to before tha ata show


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

how long till the Carbon iron mace?
Gregg


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*340 mace*

richard will the carbon macebe ready at the ata show? joe


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jjambow said:


> richard will the carbon macebe ready at the ata show? joe


I would say no but we will see the molds have to be perfected


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*mace 340*

richard, 
richard is hca shipping the new mace? is the mace available in tournament colors?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

jjambow said:


> richard,
> richard is hca shipping the new mace? is the mace available in tournament colors?


orders are already crazy but they have not started shipping we are waiting for the cams to be completed should be about 2 weeks tops before they start shipping


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

That's a sweet looking bow you got there FPT!

-ZA


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Take some protein pills before U pull !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*what...*

Did I miss something...:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

star said:


> Take some protein pills before U pull !!!!!!!!!!



Have you shot it?

I am assuming its got the SAT cams on it like the Newberry line-up from last year. If that is the case the SAT cams pull smoother than all my Bowtechs, at least to me they do.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> ill try and get those numbers for you monday


ok all i could come up is 27" draw 60.5# 380 grain arrow 275 but i am working on the short mods now i think i can get some more:thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> Have you shot it?
> 
> I am assuming its got the SAT cams on it like the Newberry line-up from last year. If that is the case the SAT cams pull smoother than all my Bowtechs, at least to me they do.


The sidewinder pro has the hybrid cams and the Iron mace has the binary type cams:teeth:


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> ok all i could come up is 27" draw 60.5# 380 grain arrow 275 but i am working on the short mods now i think i can get some more:thumbs_up


That is perfect for the 3D 280fps rule. I put my order in today with Lynn for 2 of the Iron Mace bows. Can't wait to get one in my hands.


----------



## schiene102 (Apr 6, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> ok all i could come up is 27" draw 60.5# 380 grain arrow 275 but i am working on the short mods now i think i can get some more:thumbs_up


That works out to be 63.83 ft/lbs of KE. That is pretty impressive for a 60# 27" draw bow.


----------



## frog (Mar 20, 2004)

Is there any tunning to do with the binary type cams ? If so, how hard is it to tune?


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

frog said:


> Is there any tunning to do with the binary type cams ? If so, how hard is it to tune?


I haven't seen the "binary" HC is using,but when I was shooting Bowtech all I did was shoot. I never had a problem with their type.


----------



## saddlemaker (Jan 12, 2005)

I have both a newberry iron mace and a HCA TSSR. Both are great bows. The Iron mace is my number 1 bow but a carbon riser on that bow would be over the top awsome!! Might have to get some trading stock made up!!

Richard, Keep up the good work .

Saddlemaker


----------



## JasonM (Jan 6, 2005)

scottland said:


> Ok, now that I have seen a better picture. It looks MUCH different than the Elite. The limb pockets are different. Cams look different, Riser is much different.
> 
> Nice bow!



Whew, thank goodness hca finally has YOUR blessing!! :thumbs_do ukey:


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

JasonM said:


> Whew, thank goodness hca finally has YOUR blessing!! :thumbs_do ukey:


Was that really needed? Do you feel better now?


----------



## RCRBUCK (Jan 8, 2006)

*Hey Richard*

What Kinda Speeds Would You Be Getting With Your 6.2 Speed Pro's
28" Draw @ 70#'s ??
Thanks Tc


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

RCRBUCK said:


> What Kinda Speeds Would You Be Getting With Your 6.2 Speed Pro's
> 28" Draw @ 70#'s ??
> Thanks Tc


depends on the arrow weight could be 340 - 365 pretty easy


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*awesome....*

I would like to see some more pictures of the bow and the grip. If you could post some close-ups of that it would be great. Also I like the cleaner lines of this bow over some of the others my Newberry and HCA. Very nice indeed!

Do you have a dealer in the SE Michigan area?

Josh


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

KDS said:


> Sweet looking bow fpt!!!! What kind of recoil and how is the draw cycle on this bow. My first bow was a hca excaliber, and my next bow might be a Iron mace. Any dealers close to Indy?


this one is loaded up and has no shock or recoil you can call 423-949-5000 talk to sales they can get you your closet dealer


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

oliverstacy said:


> I would like to see some more pictures of the bow and the grip. If you could post some close-ups of that it would be great. Also I like the cleaner lines of this bow over some of the others my Newberry and HCA. Very nice indeed!
> 
> Do you have a dealer in the SE Michigan area?
> 
> Josh


Josh i will get you some better closeups tuesday evening


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*that would be great.*



> fastpassthrough...Josh i will get you some better closeups tuesday evening


Thanks...

I liked the Iron Mace when I looked at one this summer, but that was a Newberry Model. With some of the changes you've made and the different cams and roller guard I'm very interested. Are you going to do anything with the Katina? Or has this one been dropped?

Josh


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> this one is loaded up and has no shock or recoil you can call 423-949-5000 talk to sales they can get you your closet dealer



Hmm. I called the HCA # earlier this past week inquiring about the Newberry models that had benn added to the line. A sales rep named Lynn,I think told me she knew nothing about Newberry models in the line and I would have to speak directly to you, (Richard). I ask to speak to Rebbeca and she told me she thought she was still at Newberry maybe I should call there. That # is disconnected now. She took my # for a return call but that never happened.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Ghost 133 said:


> Hmm. I called the HCA # earlier this past week inquiring about the Newberry models that had benn added to the line. A sales rep named Lynn,I think told me she knew nothing about Newberry models in the line and I would have to speak directly to you, (Richard). I ask to speak to Rebbeca and she told me she thought she was still at Newberry maybe I should call there. That # is disconnected now. She took my # for a return call but that never happened.



I'm sure Richard will give you all the answers you need to know!! Just PM him.

Richard, we are 1 tiny step away from having HCA around here now!!! I know Steve called one of the shops, just waiting on the papers to see how much they will be obligated to!!!!!Can't wait and my fingers are crossed!!!

Just curious, do you have discounted bows for the dealers that are used for shooting staff?? Like Hoyt and Bowtech!!! Didn't ask the shop!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> I'm sure Richard will give you all the answers you need to know!! Just PM him.
> 
> Richard, we are 1 tiny step away from having HCA around here now!!! I know Steve called one of the shops, just waiting on the papers to see how much they will be obligated to!!!!!Can't wait and my fingers are crossed!!!
> 
> Just curious, do you have discounted bows for the dealers that are used for shooting staff?? Like Hoyt and Bowtech!!! Didn't ask the shop!!!


Oh im sure they will be in then we have a very easy plan to get dealers back on board.We do not offer discounted bows through dealers it is at the dealer discretion to take on shop shooters


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> Oh im sure they will be in then we have a very easy plan to get dealers back on board.We do not offer discounted bows through dealers it is at the dealer discretion to take on shop shooters



I was just curious!!! Didn't think to ask them about it!!!


----------



## Vortex 2 (Mar 30, 2003)

I really cant wait to see more pictures of this bow.


----------



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> Oh im sure they will be in then we have a very easy plan to get dealers back on board.We do not offer discounted bows through dealers it is at the dealer discretion to take on shop shooters


Ide like to see one of our locale shops "get on board" Do you have any info I can bring them. Or can I just PM you w/ the shop name and address?


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Richard will you offer additional camo options at an increased price such as Bowtech, possibly through a company such as Tarjac etc.. as I would much prefer the fall colors of the Hardwoods HD pattern. Also are there any provisions for mounting a two piece quiver to the bow ?
Thank you
BD


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Wolfman88 said:


> Ide like to see one of our locale shops "get on board" Do you have any info I can bring them. Or can I just PM you w/ the shop name and address?


you can pm me the contact info and i will have a sales agent contact them


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*few more pics*

few mace pics:thumbs_up


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Richard your new bow looks awsome..Good luck in 07 looks like you have a winner...


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm really starting to want one of those...what is the going price for that??


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

FPT that bow looks awesome and the phone lines will be burning tomorrow..........Hello Marttie!!!!!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Richard, best of luck with this. With High Country you have what was one of the best names in archery for a long time. I still remember having them in town when I was a kid and getting my first one when I was probably about 10. They had a great indoor range, was sad to see them leave town. Any idea why they left Lewiston and went to TN, I never have heard why. It will take time to undo what happened over the past few years with them, but good bows and customer service are the correct recipe to do it.


----------



## Mike from Texas (May 15, 2004)

Wow! 2007 is looking to be a stellar year for the archery enthusiast! I shot a HCA bow for 10 years before getting my Bowtech. I'm gonna have to give this one a very hard look!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Can't wait to get a hold of the Carbon Risor version of the Iron Mace!!!! 
Put some HCA arrows with it and that'll be the best hunting bow of 07'

We're going to have to put some rockets under FPT's butt!!!!! I think we're all getting antsy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:shade:


----------



## lla (Feb 3, 2003)

Can't wait to get a hold of the Carbon Risor version of the Iron Mace!!!! 
Can't wait to get a hold of the Carbon Risor version of the Iron Mace!!!! 
Can't wait to get a hold of the Carbon Risor version of the Iron Mace!!!! 
Can't wait to get a hold of the Carbon Risor version of the Iron Mace!!!! 



hope he get this :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 
Gregg


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks a bunch for the pictures...ask and you shall receive!!!



> few mace pics
> Attached Images MACE 1.JPG (55.7 KB, 38 views)
> MACE 2.JPG (25.0 KB, 36 views)
> MACE 3.JPG (24.2 KB, 35 views)
> ...



Thanks again,

Josh


----------



## Texbow59 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Weight*

What is the mass weight of the Mace and do you know the mass weight of the carbon version? Looking very good.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

The stabilizer bushings are a nice upgrade from the Newberry version. I might have missed it in an earlier post, but are there any cam options (hybrid or single)


----------



## roger46982 (Aug 30, 2004)

oliverstacy said:


> Thanks...
> 
> I liked the Iron Mace when I looked at one this summer, but that was a Newberry Model. With some of the changes you've made and the different cams and roller guard I'm very interested. Are you going to do anything with the Katina? Or has this one been dropped?
> 
> Josh


Richard, What about the Katana, too sweet a bow to drop!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Texbow59 said:


> What is the mass weight of the Mace and do you know the mass weight of the carbon version? Looking very good.


3.9#s


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

roger46982 said:


> Richard, What about the Katana, too sweet a bow to drop!


Oh dont worry the Katana is in the line up!


----------



## schiene102 (Apr 6, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> 3.9#s


That is the weight for the aluminum version isn't it? Won't the carbon version be lighter?


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

schiene102 said:


> That is the weight for the aluminum version isn't it? Won't the carbon version be lighter?


es Carbon will be around 3-3.2


----------



## oliverstacy (Jul 10, 2006)

*Thanks a bunch*

Richard...thanks a bunch for all the updates. Will the Katana be faster than the Iron Mace? Or do we need to wait till the ATA to find out this information? I have to say I will be giving the Iron Mace a good once over before I come to a shop with a fist full of cash and a deer caught in the headlights look. I like a lighter bow, so 3.9 for mass weight is right up my ally.

Have you settled on a camo for the new line? Might I suggest a pattern my Realtree...Hardwoods HD or HD Green. Too many bows I like in camo I don't these days. I really don't want to pay a premium to buy it in the one I like; they cost enough as it is. 

Also are we going to have to be patient or is the website going to be updated soon. Love to get a up close and personal look at the bows. Just wondering, not that you haven't got a lot on your plate at this time.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## Texbow59 (Nov 30, 2004)

I agree. Thanks Richard for keeping us HCA fans posted and taking the time to frequent AT and give us the scoop.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Texbow59 said:


> I agree. Thanks Richard for keeping us HCA fans posted and taking the time to frequent AT and give us the scoop.



I second that!!!!:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

How many owners/manufacturers are on here almost everyday?????Very few!!
Everyday that I'm on here, I see FPT's green light on at some point in time!!! And he's answered every PM that I've sent him too!!!!! You can't beat that!!!
:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

oliverstacy said:


> Richard...thanks a bunch for all the updates. Will the Katana be faster than the Iron Mace? Or do we need to wait till the ATA to find out this information? I have to say I will be giving the Iron Mace a good once over before I come to a shop with a fist full of cash and a deer caught in the headlights look. I like a lighter bow, so 3.9 for mass weight is right up my ally.
> 
> Have you settled on a camo for the new line? Might I suggest a pattern my Realtree...Hardwoods HD or HD Green. Too many bows I like in camo I don't these days. I really don't want to pay a premium to buy it in the one I like; they cost enough as it is.
> 
> ...


The Katana is 30" axle to axle and ibo this year around 316 with the hybrid cam we have the pictures being done on the complete line next week so look for the web page to be updated then


----------



## Q!! (May 3, 2005)

Is the little tripod included with the bows??


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Richard, how about a shot of the Mace's limb decals?

That is one sharp bow, I bet you already have LOTS on order for the year....Congrats.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

fastpassthrough said:


> The Katana is 30" axle to axle and ibo this year around 316 with the hybrid cam we have the pictures being done on the complete line next week so look for the web page to be updated then



Sweet!!


----------



## bowhunterksb (Jun 29, 2004)

how much will the carbon iron mace be?


how fragile are the Hca arrows ? Ishot high country for years and excited about the direction your heading with htem good job


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

bowhunterksb said:


> how much will the carbon iron mace be?
> 
> 
> how fragile are the Hca arrows ? Ishot high country for years and excited about the direction your heading with htem good job


I've witness my dad shooting trees with them without damage to the shafts (accidentally) and these were the econo shafts


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

I would think the name of a Carbon version of the Iron Mace should be called the Carbon Mace.... No... maybe, anyway what's new? Any more full bow pics of the mace, or something coming?? 
Happy New Years!!!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

:cow: :firefoxlove:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

This bow is too sweet to be on the 2nd page!!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Mrwintr said:


> I would think the name of a Carbon version of the Iron Mace should be called the Carbon Mace.... No... maybe, anyway what's new? Any more full bow pics of the mace, or something coming??
> Happy New Years!!!


That would be a triad 400 with Trinary cams:zip:


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

bowhunterksb said:


> how much will the carbon iron mace be?
> 
> 
> how fragile are the Hca arrows ? Ishot high country for years and excited about the direction your heading with htem good job


sorry to be blunt about this but the hca arrows are junk,im a dealer and sold some of these and all had problems very fragile so i tried some myself with my wifes 40# ross and after very few shots they strarted to stress crack,worst part hca didnt do anything about it.i shot hca bows alot growing up used to be my favorite bow but once i became a dealer and had to deal with their customer service over the past year they are now on the bottom of my list.this is a nice looking bow and i hope things start heading in the right dirrection for them,but as for me its going to take much more than a nice looking bow to bring me around.when i need warranty parts i dont want to wait a week for a phone call back to get things rolling and neither do my customers,and thats how ive been treated from high country.
HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

MR.B said:


> sorry to be blunt about this but the hca arrows are junk,im a dealer and sold some of these and all had problems very fragile so i tried some myself with my wifes 40# ross and after very few shots they strarted to stress crack,worst part hca didnt do anything about it.i shot hca bows alot growing up used to be my favorite bow but once i became a dealer and had to deal with their customer service over the past year they are now on the bottom of my list.this is a nice looking bow and i hope things start heading in the right dirrection for them,but as for me its going to take much more than a nice looking bow to bring me around.when i need warranty parts i dont want to wait a week for a phone call back to get things rolling and neither do my customers,and thats how ive been treated from high country.
> HAPPY NEW YEAR


I guess I've just been having good luck?? No problems with arrows or customer service. They've been right on with me. I had a warranty issue with a bow. Next day I had a replacement in hand.


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*How soon...*

When will dealers have them,,very interested in iron mace with aluminum riser have heard carbon still have problems...


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

doefingers said:


> When will dealers have them,,very interested in iron mace with aluminum riser have heard carbon still have problems...


Probably after the show. Maybe sooner... I have had numerous calls about the bow. If I'd had at least one,I probably could have sold it.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

doefingers said:


> When will dealers have them,,very interested in iron mace with aluminum riser have heard carbon still have problems...


just waiting on cams


----------



## schiene102 (Apr 6, 2005)

Any idea on time frame?


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> just waiting on cams


Ummm...that sounds like they are being made out of house ...??
So who is the actual owner of HCA at this point?? Did HCA aquire Newberry archery or vice versa?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Its getting closer!!!!! Can't wait for the reviews!!! I may be one of those that review it!!!!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

*Iron Mace*

Any dealers around south central NY or north central Pa? How 'bout some pics of cams! Bow looks sweeeet!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Very nice and interesting bow.

Thank you for making it available for "adults" as well.:hail: 

31" drawlength I can shoot, although 31.5" is my optimum DL.
90% of the nice hunting bows nowadays got 30" max.

DB


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

scottland said:


> This is how I know Elite has made it. Because somesome is copying their bow, just like they did bowtech



:lalala: :yawn: :bored:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*Triad 380 name change*

Out of respect for the rytiera company we will be changing the name we did not relize they had a bow called the triad new name to come soon


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> just waiting on cams


From the anodizer hard coat that is:darkbeer:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> Out of respect for the rytiera company we will be changing the name we did not relize they had a bow called the triad new name to come soon



How about the Excalibur II The Excalibur name worked well in the past, people will see that name and remember!!!!!


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*how bout sniper or snyper*

had one in high country years ago, great bow...


----------



## walleye rev (Nov 24, 2003)

GREAT looking Bow Richard.......................The Iron Mace has been around for at least a year now...So it in obviously not the same as the Elite....

Walleye Rev..........................


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Already asked in another thread , Will these bows have the "No Bow Press Needed" feature like the Newberry bows?


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Yea, I don't think my question ever got answered.*



442fps said:


> Already asked in another thread , Will these bows have the "No Bow Press Needed" feature like the Newberry bows?



Yep Yep, I am all ears on this one:wink: ...........


----------



## StickM (Jul 31, 2004)

*?*

FPS, could you post closeup pics showing the tracks of your binary cam and the limb pockets? I was an old Supreme shooter and look forward to seeing both versions of this new bow. They seem to be loaded with great features.


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

What would my speed be. 340 grain arrow , 29 inche draw ,65 pounds.Shot a four runner for six years.would love to come back to H.C.A !


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

442fps said:


> Already asked in another thread , Will these bows have the "No Bow Press Needed" feature like the Newberry bows?


Richard,

a simple Yes or No to that question would be very appreciated.

Thanks
DB


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*Fpt*

will you be able to get 50-60 lbs. in new bows...like to shoot 60 maxed...say 62-64 always thought they were most efficent maxed ...


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

fastpassthrough said:


> No im sorry i have had the Mace for over a year now


Not in that configuration.


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*That sucks...*

Not one bow in the 50-60 lb. range , just helped me narrow my search for new one...


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Lets have some fun!*



fastpassthrough said:


> Out of respect for the rytiera company we will be changing the name we did not relize they had a bow called the triad new name to come soon



How about a competition here on AT to help FPT name that red-headed step child that remains nameless??

I'll start with the RhSC :heh: 




( :sorry: to those of you who are offended. 15 whacks with a wet noodle for me)

Carter


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*to late...*

Think their calling it stiletto 380.no 50-60 so I don't really care and yes I can easily draw back 70 lb. bow I 've found after years of shooting it's more comfortable to shot little lighter weight bow and if you have ever sat in tree for couple of hours and have nice buck come in behind you and to your left you will understand....


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

doefingers said:


> Not one bow in the 50-60 lb. range , just helped me narrow my search for new one...


I ordered a 60 lbs max Iron Mace.


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*Thanks...*

Guess their back in da game..site says 60-70 let me know how you like it.. I would probably have to go with stiletto have 26.5 dl..:thumbs_up


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey FAST Passsss through

If you did not go to the ATA yet , do ya think ya might have one of those in lefty ????? hint hint hint ???

I will definately stop by. !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

nick snook said:


> Hey FAST Passsss through
> 
> If you did not go to the ATA yet , do ya think ya might have one of those in lefty ????? hint hint hint ???
> 
> I will definately stop by. !!!!!!!!!


They are in process i leave in the morning with the last of the product for the show we have a lh stilleto in carbon and aluminum ready to shoot at the shooting booth stop buy and test fire one you will be impressed


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Dugga Boy said:


> Richard,
> 
> a simple Yes or No to that question would be very appreciated.
> 
> ...


sorry i have not noticed the question no it does not have the feature


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> sorry i have not noticed the question no it does not have the feature


Thank you!
But wouldn't it be easy to add that feature by using slightly longer limb bolts?


----------



## doefingers (Feb 24, 2004)

*yea...*

If you want your limb bolts stickin through your riser.....


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

.....wouldn't have a problem with that.....


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Just thought I would post one of the ATA show High Country photos here.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Ibo*

330-340 IBO. I'm sure these numbers were acheived with the 60% letoff option. Does anyone know what we can expect with the 85% Letoff???


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

bowaholic77 said:


> 330-340 IBO. I'm sure these numbers were acheived with the 60% letoff option. Does anyone know what we can expect with the 85% Letoff???


Why is that??


----------



## Bretz56 (Jul 16, 2006)

*How much longer??*

Any exact dates on shipping yet?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Bretz56 said:


> Any exact dates on shipping yet?



Monday!!!! Had to wait till after the ATA show!!!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

bowaholic77 said:


> 330-340 IBO. I'm sure these numbers were acheived with the 60% letoff option. Does anyone know what we can expect with the 85% Letoff???


No actually they were 82% to be exact we took the mace to the apa shooting booth now the mamba claims 353 IBO and the mace with a high of 340 well we shoot the Mamba at IBO and it clocks in at 349 FPS take the same arrow shoot the Mace and 346 IBO :darkbeer:


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> No actually they were 82% to be exact we took the mace to the apa shooting booth now the mamba claims 353 IBO and the mace with a high of 340 well we shoot the Mamba at IBO and it clocks in at 349 FPS take the same arrow shoot the Mace and 346 IBO :darkbeer:


..and that with almost 2" less of powerstroke. 

Cool. Talk about effectiveness.:tongue:


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

Quick FPT, go get that picture of Tiffany holding the Iron Mace before she leaves!!!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

FPT,
since the ATA show is over, get that long ata bow finished!!!! 
And make me one in that Orange looking color!!!! Thats awesome!!!


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Iron Mace and Stiletto*

Richard,
Enjoyed meeting you at the show. These bows are great. Not only do they have speed but both are a pleasure to shoot. Everyone at High Country should be proud of what you have accomplished. As soon as I can get the money in hand I"ll be shooting the Mace. Congratulations. Glad to see High Country back!!!:set1_applaud:


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

I was working at the bohning Booth and got very little time to get around at the show. HCA was not far away and I did get over. and test shot some of the new ones , duh I can not remember the names. I even shot one right handed !!
I brought my tssr along basically to show the Bohning folks an experimental sight I am working on. and the guys at HCA were kind enough to let me shoot my tssr and some turbos into their targets.

anyhow I shot my first "TUBO HOOD" I have been destroying my own product for years and have yet been able to do a true robin hood with the hunter version. the solid nylon just does not let that happen, so MY goal has been to shoot a turbo hood. ( that is where I try to take the back off of a turbo) In most cases when you hit the back of a turbo the twist in the nock deflects and sends the arrow sideways out of the throat and you usually just break half of the back. In five years I have not been able to clean the back of a turbo. Well I shot 4 arrows at the HCA booth and finally did a TURBO HOOD. I was using my dad's quiver that he used in tournaments in the 50s and 60s . I guess it is now my lucky quiver.


----------



## schiene102 (Apr 6, 2005)

So what did you think of the new bows? Did you TURBOHOOD with a new bow or yours?


----------



## nick snook (Jun 16, 2002)

Here are a few images 

the photo with the numbers . 
1- first arrow shot. 
2,- second arrow took off vane
3-third arrow did the TURBO HOOD and cleaned off the back of the nock.
4 4th arrow took half the vane of arrow three.
( I know it is stupid and silly to trash arrows at 5 yds, but I was just feeling stupid and silly on Sunday) anyhow my prototype sight worked pretty good.

The quiver in the upper corner was my dad's . He was stationed in Thule Greenland in the 1950s and had some Eskimos make it with hair seal fur.
This is the first time I ever used the quiver. My first turbo hood, my dad's quiver, at the ATA. Yeah I had wet eyes!!

Thanks again HCA!!!!!

PS. Where is my free bow???


----------



## Mink (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice job on the Iron Mace Richard :cheers: Great bow


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

What is the draw like on the Iron Mace cams compared to a Bowtech binary cam............Is it smoother?

I know I really liked the SAT cams Richard had put on the Newberry bows, is this one just as smooth?


----------



## Mink (Oct 23, 2006)

mdewitt71 said:


> What is the draw like on the Iron Mace cams compared to a Bowtech binary cam............Is it smoother?
> 
> I know I really liked the SAT cams Richard had put on the Newberry bows, is this one just as smooth?



The bowtech bows I shot where at a lower poundage so I'm not sure.

The Iron Mace has a nice draw to it even at heavier weight. 

Draw "feel" is really an individual feel that one would have to decide for oneself. What I think is smooth, someone else may think is harse. Go shoot one, I think you'll like it


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

HCA59 said:


> Richard,
> Enjoyed meeting you at the show. These bows are great. Not only do they have speed but both are a pleasure to shoot. Everyone at High Country should be proud of what you have accomplished. As soon as I can get the money in hand I"ll be shooting the Mace. Congratulations. Glad to see High Country back!!!:set1_applaud:


Thank you it was a pleasure to meet all that came to the booth to shoot and chat!
Richard


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Anyone get one yet...............
Would love to see more pics of a set-up hunting rig.


----------



## HCA59 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Iron Mace*

I'm waiting on prices for the Iron Mace and the Stiletto. As soon as I can get the Mace in my hand I'll give some feedback. 

Ed


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Hca*

We have bows on order from HCA including Iron Mace and our Staff shooters will be using HCA this year. Couple of weeks from getting our order shipped to downunder but I will organise some pics once they arrive.

Looking forward to seeing them here :teeth:


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*hca iron mace, stiletto*

have them in my hands next week.


----------



## Dens228 (Dec 16, 2002)

And then on to mine!



jjambow said:


> have them in my hands next week.


----------



## the hacker (Jan 11, 2007)

i will be shooting it saturday


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> ok all i could come up is 27" draw 60.5# 380 grain arrow 275 but i am working on the short mods now i think i can get some more:thumbs_up



Did you get more with short mods? I talked with Lynn yesterday and put in some requests :wink: You've got an awesome group of people at HCA.
Ken


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

KDS said:


> Did you get more with short mods? I talked with Lynn yesterday and put in some requests :wink: You've got an awesome group of people at HCA.
> Ken


the short draw mod shot 27"- 70#- 350 grain arrow 308FPS


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

*Iron Mace*

I shot an Iron Mace yesterday. It is a really good feeling bow. It has very little handshock and is very quiet to be as fast as it is. Richard and the boys at HCA have built an excellent bow. I shot it and a Bowtech Guardian and it felt just as good as the Guardian and looks a whole lot better. In my opinion this is the best bow that HCA has built in a long time. Now if they would just build a 38 ata version of the Iron Mace for us target shooters they would have it all. 
Thanks, Jason


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Info*

Thanks for all the info Richard.

Now if you could just tell me what the nearest dealer to Frederick Md. is!!?
I saw that HCA is gonna be in Harrisburg Pa. this weekend. Will you be there with the Iron Mace? I hope so!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

sharptrenton said:


> I shot an Iron Mace yesterday. It is a really good feeling bow. It has very little handshock and is very quiet to be as fast as it is. Richard and the boys at HCA have built an excellent bow. I shot it and a Bowtech Guardian and it felt just as good as the Guardian and looks a whole lot better. In my opinion this is the best bow that HCA has built in a long time. Now if they would just build a 38 ata version of the Iron Mace for us target shooters they would have it all.
> Thanks, Jason




Ditto about the 38 ata version!!!!!


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

Log one more request for the 38" ATA version -- for us knuckle-draggers too!


----------



## the hacker (Jan 11, 2007)

bowaholic77 i'm in harrisburg pa and a dealer for hca i will hook you up with a price you will not beat anywhere come see me at the farm show with hca and shoot the whole line up we will have them there


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

the hacker said:


> bowaholic77 i'm in harrisburg pa and a dealer for hca i will hook you up with a price you will not beat anywhere come see me at the farm show with hca and shoot the whole line up we will have them there


You'll be at the HCA booth?


----------



## the hacker (Jan 11, 2007)

medved yes i will be at the hca booth all week thanks scott


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

> sharptrenton Now if they would just build a 38 ata version of the Iron Mace for us target shooters they would have it all.


Although i have already two IM on order ,i also would like to have something in the 38" A2A range for target and field , go Richard :tongue: :darkbeer:


----------



## L.O.T.10R (Dec 12, 2006)

I can't wait...although I have swithchback XT which is only 3 weeks with me now,I cannot stop myself from getting Iron Mace. My mind keep saying....I WANT IRON MACE.....I WANT IRON MACE....I WANT IRON MACE...I WANT IRON MACE..... (Richard, you have a very good idea to dry up my account)


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Richard, any chance of a Sabre XL with the Trinary cams?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Come by Sage Creek this weekend to check out the High Country line, then you can run down to Robby's Sales and pick one up of your own for $599.00. :thumb:


----------

